# Glazing tapes for Accoya frames



## rich1911 (1 Feb 2021)

Is there a 'optimal' glazing tape to use with Accoya?

I see there are pvc foam tapes, EPDM and Butyl. Do these all work OK? Does using Accoya with it's nasty habbit of acidic atttack, make using the right tape important?

I see some people put a sealant cap on the tape too. Is that required with all types of tape or is it just belt and braces? 

Cheers!


----------



## Ollie78 (1 Feb 2021)

Don't use tape, use hybrid polymer sealant.
The accoya needs thorough priming before anything else is applied to it, Sikkens do a special paint system for accoya but Morrels omnia is fine or Tikkurrila otex.

Ollie


----------



## rich1911 (3 Feb 2021)

Thanks Ollie!


----------



## LBCarpentry (8 Feb 2021)

Nothing was mentioned regarding tapes when I did my Accoya certification.

I think any tape would be fine. But I wouldn’t use tape. Use Low mod glazing silicone if timber beading. Or a combo of butyl, low mod & traditional putty if being old school.
Louis


----------

